# USP Labs "Prime"



## GOtriSports (Nov 21, 2008)

Is the USP labs "Prime" stuff new? They sent me an email about it. They obviously make it seem too good to be true but could there be REAL truth to it? What do you all think?

USPLabs Direct


----------



## Built (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh geez, it's tribulus. Hahahahahaha!


----------



## nni (Nov 21, 2008)

GOtriSports said:


> Is the USP labs "Prime" stuff new? They sent me an email about it. They obviously make it seem too good to be true but could there be REAL truth to it? What do you all think?
> 
> USPLabs Direct



its a bunch of indian herbs. crap.



Built said:


> Oh geez, it's tribulus. Hahahahahaha!



its a different breed of plant.


----------



## Built (Nov 21, 2008)

I saw that - Acquaticus vs terrestris. 

Meh - surf, turf, whatever. I'm sure it'll make you JAYACKED, baby!!!


----------



## Jeff the Repper (Jan 2, 2009)

The best and only way to know is to spend the $$$ and try it for yourself. I have read a lot about it so far and there are very mixed reviews.


----------



## Tomn (Jan 6, 2009)

Similar to a lot of products that are already out...


----------



## joshweights (Jan 6, 2009)

its garbage


----------

